# [UDEV] udev non mi fornisce ID_FS_TYPE [RISOLTO]

## Cazzantonio

Non riesco ad ottenere da udev le informazioni sulla variabile ID_FS_TYPE, che dovrebbe contenere il filesystem utilizzato su un block device.

Le uniche informazioni che ottengo sono le seguenti:

```
heavensdoor ~ # udevinfo -q all -n /dev/sda1 

P: /block/sda/sda1

N: sda1

S: disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST9120821A_5PL34WY9-part1

S: disk/by-id/ata-ST9120821A_5PL34WY9-part1

S: disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1

E: DEVTYPE=partition

E: ID_VENDOR=ATA

E: ID_MODEL=ST9120821A

E: ID_REVISION=3.06

E: ID_SERIAL=SATA_ST9120821A_5PL34WY9

E: ID_SERIAL_SHORT=5PL34WY9

E: ID_TYPE=disk

E: ID_BUS=scsi

E: ID_ATA_COMPAT=ST9120821A_5PL34WY9

E: ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:0:0
```

Tra loro dovrebbe esserci anche ID_FS_TYPE ma purtroppo non compare. Dove sta il problema? Che cosa posso fare per ottenere ID_FS_TYPE?

Uso udev-115-r1 con gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r6.

Ad esempio questo accade su una ubuntu:

```
udevinfo -q all -n /dev/sda1 

P: /block/sda/sda1

N: sda1

S: disk/by-id/scsi-1ATA_ST3320620AS_9RV03FVK-part1

S: disk/by-id/ata-ST3320620AS_9RV03FVK-part1

S: disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:0e.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1

S: disk/by-uuid/b380f89b-40d8-47c3-92eb-2f0d3d788615

S: disk/by-label/DATAFS

E: DEVTYPE=partition

E: ID_VENDOR=ATA

E: ID_MODEL=ST3320620AS

E: ID_REVISION=3.AA

E: ID_SERIAL=1ATA_ST3320620AS_9RV03FVK

E: ID_SERIAL_SHORT=ATA_ST3320620AS_9RV03FVK

E: ID_TYPE=disk

E: ID_BUS=scsi

E: ID_ATA_COMPAT=ST3320620AS_9RV03FVK

E: ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:0e.0-scsi-0:0:0:0

E: ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem

E: ID_FS_TYPE=ext3

E: ID_FS_VERSION=1.0

E: ID_FS_UUID=b380f89b-40d8-47c3-92eb-2f0d3d788615

E: ID_FS_UUID_ENC=b380f89b-40d8-47c3-92eb-2f0d3d788615

E: ID_FS_LABEL=DATAFS

E: ID_FS_LABEL_ENC=DATAFS

E: ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE=DATAFS
```

----------

## comio

io ottengo tutte le informazioni con udev-118-r1. Non so perché  a te non escano.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Cazzantonio

Appunto, vorrei scoprirlo... Questa cosa mi capita in due installazioni diverse, per cui mi viene il sospetto che possa essere una cosa di kernel.

Mi faresti il favore di passarmi il tuo .config e il tuo emerge --info?

Se per comodità puoi mandarmelo per mail il mio indirizzo è il mio nick (minuscolo) su gmail.com.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Appunto, vorrei scoprirlo... Questa cosa mi capita in due installazioni diverse, per cui mi viene il sospetto che possa essere una cosa di kernel.
> 
> Mi faresti il favore di passarmi il tuo .config e il tuo emerge --info?
> 
> Se per comodità puoi mandarmelo per mail il mio indirizzo è il mio nick (minuscolo) su gmail.com.

 

Probabilmente hai ragione , perchè io ho il tuo stesso udev e il tuo stesso kernel e facendo udevinfo -q all -n /dev/sda7  mi compare ID_FS_TYPE=ext3

----------

## Cazzantonio

@xveilsidex mica potresti mandarmi per posta il tuo .config?

Ringrazio comio ma purtroppo il suo è il file di configurazione di un kernel 2.6.24, per cui è un po' troppo diverso dal mio per poter capire esattamente le differenze sostanziali

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> @xveilsidex mica potresti mandarmi per posta il tuo .config?
> 
> Ringrazio comio ma purtroppo il suo è il file di configurazione di un kernel 2.6.24, per cui è un po' troppo diverso dal mio per poter capire esattamente le differenze sostanziali

 

certo, non ci sono problemi !

----------

## Cazzantonio

Allora, intanto grazie a tutti per i vostri file di configurazione. Ho controllato un po' la configurazione del kernel e l'unica cosa che mi è venuto in mente di abilitare è stata l'opzione CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS.

Ho riavviato ma non era ancora cambiato nulla, al che non sapendo che fare ho semplicemente riemerso udev, e a questo punto ha funzionato   :Shocked: 

Non so bene come ho risolto ma diciamo che in qualche modo ho risolto...   :Smile: 

----------

